
TopSec UFO Files Could 'Gravely Damage' US NatSec If Released, Navy Says - Jimmc414
https://www.livescience.com/navy-confirms-secret-ufo-video.html
======
anonsivalley652
0\. Deepfake testing (likely)

1\. Shaking trees for funding of a pet project (likely)

2\. Over-classification elitism (likely)

3\. Exaggerate capabilities implicitly through news media hype (likely)

4\. Actual advanced tech (doubtful)

5\. Actual UFOs + panic reduction (very unlikely)

